
Show HN: Exoplanets Data Visualisation Using D3.js - tkvishal
https://exoplanetexplore.now.sh/
======
alexcnwy
Very cool, great job! One bit of feedback: hover interaction doesn't make
sense on mobile. Can tap to trigger hover as a workaround and use media
queries to change instructions instead of telling user to hover.

~~~
tkvishal
Yes! I didn't have mobile support in my mind when I started the development.
But in the future I'll change those hover interactions and optimize for
mobile. Thanks for the feedback :)

------
avmich
If only it didn't require tons of third-party sites to function.

------
jharohit
interesting pattern when you zoom out - most of planet density is concentrated
in a sorta 2pm clock direction (or around 45deg clockwise). Wonder why...does
that coincide with the direction the Kelper telescope is looking at mainly?

~~~
verytrivial
I think that's right, yes. TESS is currently doing a full-sky survey. Exciting
times!

1\. [https://tess.mit.edu/observations/](https://tess.mit.edu/observations/)
2\. [https://heasarc.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/tess/primary-
science.html](https://heasarc.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/tess/primary-science.html)
\-- illustration of sky coverage difference

